# Contador Números pares 0-14 Impares 1-15



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 9, 2006)

Este es un contador con selección de Pares/Impares y cuenta de 0-14 en pares o 1-15 en impares y al llegar al final, se detiene.

Saludos


----------



## mikel17 (Mar 31, 2009)

Como haría para que el contador cuente en ascendente los pares   0 2 4 8 10 12 14 
y cambiando el control cuente en forma descendente 15 13 11 9 7 5 3 1  ?

hacer un contador de pares es facil . 
Solo con 4 FFs JK y que el primer FF JK vaya a "0" logico.
Para los otros 3  FFs solo usas compertas AND y listo.

Ayudate con la tabla de excitacion de los JKs es muy util .


----------



## luisantoniotg (Abr 5, 2010)

gracias compañeros, no sabe cuanto se los agradezco. Me alegro de formar parte de esta familia.

Una pregunta, si los flip-flop ocupado aqui cuenta los numeros pares e impares, ¿Como seria para ser que los mismos los cuente, sea par o impar la suma de dichos.
EJEMPLO:
PAR: 2+4+6+8+10+12+14=56
IMPAR: 1+3+5+7+9+11+13+15=64


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola luisantoniotg

Creo que podrías hacer esa suma guardando los diferentes números en registros y al final mostrar la suma de ellos.
Ó, irlos sumando conforme aparecen y guardar el resultado de la suma para ser mostrada al final.

. 2->R1
. 4->R2
. 6->R3
. 8->R4
. 10->R5
. 12->R6
. 14->R7
. R1+R2+R3+R4+R5+R6+R7

, 2->R1
, (R1+4)->R1
, (R1+6)->R1
, (R1+8)->R1
, (R1+10)->R1
, (R1+12)->R1
, (R1+14)->R1

Las sumas se pueden hacer con un sumador común y corriente del cual hay barrios ejemplos aqui en el foro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 17, 2011)

Definitivamente cuando envejece uno las cosas se complican........NO PUEDO VER EL ESQUEMA por el color negro de fondo, que no hay manera de hacerlo "Normal"  en fondo blanco?


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola fdesergio

Puedes bajar la imagen y editarla para quitarle el color negro de fondo.
Con Paint y su herramienta Refill(Rellenador) se puede lograr. Esta herramienta es un icono de un bote de pintura que se está derramando.

Pero si no tienes ningún editor de imágenes te adjunto el archivo en CircuitMaker y Una Imagen que si se ve.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jcastilg (Abr 26, 2016)

buenos dias 

compañero quisiera una ayudita con un circuito, es que necesito un CONTADOR ASCENDENTE EN PARES Y DESCENDENTE EN IMPAR del 0-2-4-6-8-10-12-14-16-18-20 y 19-17-15-13-11-9-7-5-3-1


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 26, 2016)

Hola, cómo verás, los números representados en binario,  los pares poseen en común el bit menos significativo en 0. En cambio los números impares en 1. Con ésto ya puedes elaborar una lógica.


----------



## MiguelTec (Abr 29, 2020)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola fdesergio
> 
> Puedes bajar la imagen y editarla para quitarle el color negro de fondo.
> Con Paint y su herramienta Refill(Rellenador) se puede lograr. Esta herramienta es un icono de un bote de pintura que se está derramando.
> ...


me puedes pasar el programa para abrir el archivo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2020)

*MrCarlos *Última visita Jun 12, 2019


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2020)

MiguelTec dijo:


> me puedes pasar el programa para abrir el archivo?


Le puedes preguntar al Sr. Google, por ejemplo: ´extensión .ckt´
Ahí te aparecen todos los programas que abren esa extensión


----------

